# favicon with frames



## simpleteed

I have been having a lot of difficulties making a favicon work in a frameset. For the splash page of my site, the favicon works. I thought that if I did a " ../ " under the header of the frameset and individual html pages (thus pointing towards the parent directory in each document) that it would work, and it hasn't just yet. What am I doing wrong? 

It's a bit frustrating, but I really am stubborn and want the favicon to work throughout the entire website. If anyone can help, it would be awesome. the url of the site is: http://www.hk-em.com

dave


----------



## E-Liam

Hi,

<link REL="SHORTCUT ICON" HREF=*"*http://www.hk-em.com/*favicon*.ico" type="image/x-icon">

Add the missing *"*, and change the name of the image to *favicon*.ico and it should work.

Cheers

Liam


----------



## simpleteed

*new code in place...*

Liam-

thank you for the responce. The code is now correct in the site, index.html, and all the individual frames, however the favicon still doesn't want to show up... Any thoughts?


dave
www.hk-em.com


----------



## E-Liam

Hi,

Did you change the name of the image and then upload it, as there is no favicon.ico in your root directory?

http://www.hk-em.com/favicon.ico

should show just the picture of the icon (it doesn't), whereas it still shows..

http://www.hk-em.com/red_star.ico

The favicon is only recognised when named *favicon.ico*. 

Cheers

Liam


----------



## simpleteed

hey ya back-

Ok, I changed "red_star.ico" to "favicon.ico", and still no luck for some reason. Sorry to be a bother about it... Not sure if there is something that is just messing with the code; some bug or something in dreamweaver... any other ideas? Thanks again,

dave
www.hk-em.com


----------



## E-Liam

Hi,

it works here. Try hitting *Shift+F5* to force a complete refresh of the page. You may have the older version cached, so can't see the new one.

Cheers

Liam


----------

